# Backpacker Accommodation in Brisbane



## MikeyH (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi! 

So I am intending to enter Aus on a WH visa in the next few months. The hostels out there are seeming pretty pricey.

Any recommendations for my first week or two while I get settled? Is a hostel the best way to go? Is there an area of the city that is less expensive, but not super far away from nightlife, downtown, etc?

Or should I just bounce right down to the gold coast? Are hostels less expensive in that area?

Cheers, 

Mike


----------



## Mike.S (Sep 3, 2013)

*

You have any relatives or friends on there ?*


----------

